# Costas Weather Anyone ?



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi all,
Just wondering what the weather is like on the costas at the moment, is it worth a wander down or just sit tight among the snow here in blighty ?
peter.


----------



## Highwayman999 (May 14, 2009)

In a single word? WET! :-(


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Sorry for you guys in UK and on the Costas, here in the Peloponnese in Greece it is fine and dry with daytime temperatures of 22 degrees and falling to a balmy 19 degrees at night. It has been a bit windy lately but as the wind is from the south all that means is that we pick up some Saharan dust along the way

P&L


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

You can bet that whatever it's like now it will be the opposite when you get there. That's what weather is all about.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

It is wet right now but I expect the sun will be out before you get here


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Up at Vinaros we had a coldish day yesterday and a little rain overnight. Today was warm and it's nice tonight. There is no rain forecast here for the rest of the week (just seen El Tiempo) although it will be a little cool at around 15 degrees during the day. It's OK, not as cold as last year. Seems warmer and wetter further south, Alan.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Wet and cool in Moraira yesterday and today but forcast sunny thursday/friday. spotted a nice rv in the town carpark, uk plates, anyone we know?


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Right now in Grand Alacante the sun is out just as I expected . and the temp is 15deg at 10.10am


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Costas weather*

 Ciao tutti, well wet and miserabe here in Southern Italy, with loads of Gedaffi's sand in the raindrops. Howver, on topic, you can check out live webcams for the Malaga area at
www.malagaweaher.com

saluti,
eddied


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Malaga today 15 degrees and windy, but heard that there is mucho snow in the north of Spain centred on Leon


----------

